
How the CIA made Google - enkiv2
https://medium.com/insurge-intelligence/how-the-cia-made-google-e836451a959e
======
empath75
Tl;dr; the pentagon and intelligence community funds basic CS research, news
at 11.

~~~
JDevlieghere
This is why I check the comments first, thanks!

~~~
owebmaster
If you do this to read cynical dismals that don't sum up the content but kind
of agree with your believes it should be ok.

------
dave_atx
The article is from 2015, and it's tinfoil hat claptrap. Not sure how this
made it to the front page.

~~~
subie
And your last comment was from a year ago and one of only three you've
made...all of them being related to Google..

~~~
dang
This breaks the HN guidelines, which ask to assume good faith and not
insinuate astroturfing or shilling unless you have actual evidence. Please
don't do this again.

No doubt nefarious actions are real but internet users have a far greater
tendency to project it onto people who simply have a different view than they
do. We all need to guard against this.

Endless reams about this at
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20astroturfing&sort=by...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20astroturfing&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix=true&page=0)
if you or anyone want to understand this rule better.

~~~
subie
I was only kidding! That being said, thanks for the warning I'll be more
careful commenting in the future.

------
dbingham
As a shortcut for those of us who don't have the time to really dig into this
right now, could those of you have dug into it answer one question?

Is this credible and well sourced?

~~~
chickenfries
EDIT: Nevermind, it's an old article.

Surely, you could just wait until people have had time to read through it all
and analyze it. By asking before it can reasonably even be read you're
inviting half-baked responses.

~~~
tonfa
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12439826](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12439826)
(I'm sure there are others tho)

------
lerie82
It all makes sense now lol

